# what is your favorite holiday recipe?(non-bud)



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 16, 2006)

every year at the holidays, I always give my friends some homemade desserts.  Since I am unable to give you guys a homemade gift, if it's ok, I will share my recipes with you.  Since there is no mj in the recipes, that is why it is here, I understand if it needs to be moved.  I will start with the recipes that kids can make(or the unexperienced cook) that are amazing, and work my way up.

Martian ****:
1 box jello pistachio pudding
1 SMALL PACKAGE cool whip 
1 16 oz can crushed pineapple(DO NOT DRAIN)
1 small bag of miniature marshmellows

throw all the ingredients into a big bowl and stir until well mixed, let set in fridge until chilled.  serve.:aok: 

Peanut Butter Kisses: (my daughter has been making by self since 4)
1/2 cup peanut butter (smooth or chunky, it doesn't matter)
1/2 cup karo corn syrup
1 cup dry powdered milk
powdered sugar

in medium mixing bowl mix peanut butter and corn syrup until well stirred.  add powdered MILK.  mix until it forms a ball.  in wax paper or foil, spread layer of powdered sugar.  put mix ball on powdered sugar, and roll into a log.  cover and let set in fridge for about an hour, and then cut into bite size chunks, and serve.  (this recipe got me an A+ in a college class):banana: 


Reindeer Mix: (slightly more complicated, but still a cinch)
1 bag pretzel sticks
1 bag m&ms plain
1 16oz. can peanuts
3 cups corn chex
3 cups rice chex
2 package almond bark- chocolate or white(or if more experienced, one of each)

follow instructions for melting bark on package( use double boiler or pan of hot water to melt...water must NOT get into bark).  while melting, mix other ingredients into HUGE bowl, 2 if necessary.  butter or spray 3 long pieces of aluminum foil.  when bark is melted, pour into bowl(s) with other mixed ingredients.  coat all pieces with the chocolate.  spread mix onto foil, and let set until hardened(this does not take very long at all, maybe 20 mins.).  break into hand or bite size peices.  (I usually add a small melted bowl of white chocolate - drizzle over top of spread out mix to add splash of color and different taste). great for parties, your guests will see what animal shapes they have!:dancing: 

Corn Flake Crispies:

1 cup  karo corn syrup
1 cup peanut butter
2 cups sugar
12 cups corn flakes

In medium size pot, over med. low heat add first three ingredients, cook until well blended(while stirring) and makes a thick liquid.  In a seperate large bowl have corn flakes measured and waiting.  Pour liquid over flakes and coat thoroughly.  pour onto greased cookie sheet and let set until hardened, then cut into squares.  You may remember this from school and it also makes excellent mouse bait.  

These are my great tasting, party favorite recipes, that people think I slave in the kitchen to make, that are all really easy.  Just thought i would share.  Happy Holidays!:grinch:


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 16, 2006)

if anyone is interested, I also have a recipe for chocolate gravy(awesome on biscuits) and one for a black walnut carrot cake.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 16, 2006)

Got to be Turducken

http://www.blacktable.com/turducken031217.htm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2006)

*Well i don't have the recipe but my aunt and my girlfriends mother make killer Pumpkin Rolls.    *


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 17, 2006)

i was wonderin what in the world was turducken, that is major time and effort there.  I've had duck before, no one ate it.  My girl found out I had dry milk, and made the peanut butter kisses last night...we left 1 of what they didn't eat last night,lol.  guess i need to make more.  they are addictive. I have heard good things about the pumpkin rolls.

Here's a drink(non alcoholic) you can probably modify it a bit.
homemeade lemonade
16 whole lemons
2 cups sugar
1 tsp vanilla
water

take sugar, vanilla, 3 cups water, mix well, and put in a pot.  cut lemons in half and add to pot.  stew on med-low for about 20 mins, stirring occasionally.  When like a smooth, thick liquid, pour into gallon pitcher already filled 1/2 way with water.  fill to the top line(if necessary) with more water, and stir.  (I guess maybe stems could be stewed in with the lemons mix on stove???)


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Pumpkin Pie Cake*​ 

*Mix in bowl:*

*1 29oz. can pumpkin 1/2 t. salt*
*2 c. milk 1 t. cinnamon*
*6 eggs 1/2 t. ginger*
*1 1/2 c. sugar*

*Pour into ungreased 13x9 pan.*
*Mix in another bowl:*

*1 yellow or white cake mix*
*1 cube margarine (1/2c.)*

*Sprinkle over pumpkin mixture. Bake at 350º for 1 hour.*

*Cannot get any simpler than that!*



*Old-fashioned Molasses Chews*​ 

*3/4 c oil 1/4 c dark molasses*
*1 1/4 c sugar 2 eggs*
*2 3/4 c flour 1 1/2 teas baking soda*
*1 teas cinnamon 1 teas ginger*
*1/4 teas cloves*






*In large bowl, stir together oil, molasses, and 1 c sugar. Add eggs and beat until smooth. In another bowl, stir together flour, baking soda, cinnamon, ginger, and cloves; gradually add to molasses mixture, beating until well combined. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 1 hr.*

*Place remaining sugar in a small bowl. Roll dough into 1 balls then roll in sugar to coat. Place 3 apart on greased baking sheets. Bake at 350 for 10-12 mins or until lightly browned. Transfer to racks and let cool completely. Makes about 3 dozen.*

These remind me of Christmas and Ginger Snaps.


Buttery Lemon Bars​ 

1 c margarine, softened 1/2 c powdered sugar
2 1/3 c flour 4 eggs
2 c sugar 1 teas grated lemon peel
6 Tbls lemon juice 1 teas baking powder
Powdered sugar

In large bowl, beat margarine and 1/2 c powdered sugar until creamy. Beat in 2 c. flour, blending thoroughly. Spread mixture over bottom of well-greased 9x13 baking pan. Bake 350 for 20 mins.

Meanwhile, in small bowl, beat eggs until light. Gradually add sugar, beating until mixture is thick and lemon-colored. Add lemon peel, juice, remaining 1/3c flour, and baking powder; beat until smooth and well combined.

Pour lemon mixture over baked crust and return to oven; bake for 15-20 mins or until topping is pale golden. Place on a rack to cool; while still warm, sift powdered sugar lightly over top. Makes about 20.

These are just like having a piece of lemon meringue pie!!!



*Fried Lice*​
​


*3 slices bacon 2 Tbls soy sauce*
*1/4 c chopped onion 1/4 c water*
*1 1/2 c cooked rice 2 slightly beaten eggs*

*Cook bacon until crispy, place on paper towels and crumble. With bacon drippings, stir fry onion for about 2 mins, add rice and continue to stir fry 6-8 mins more. Add soy sauce, water and crumbled bacon. Pour eggs on top of rice mixture and stir fry for 3-4 mins until egg is cooked. Makes 4 servings.*
*This doesnt look so pretty but tastes YUMMMMMMMMY*

Last but definitely not least... 


**** Hot Fudge Cake ****​ 


*1 1/4 c. Sugar, divided 1 c. Flour*
*7 Tbls. Cocoa, divided 2 teas. Baking powder*
*1/4 teas. Salt 1/2 c. Milk*
*1/3 c. butter or margarine, melted 1 1/2 teas. Vanilla*
*1/2 c. packed lt. brown sugar 1 1/4 c. hot water*





*Heat oven to 350º. In medium mixing bowl combine 3/4 c. sugar, flour, 3 Tbls. cocoa, baking powder and salt. Blend in milk, melted butter and vanilla; beat until smooth. Pour batter into 8x8x2 pan. *

*In small bowl combine remaining 1/2 c. sugar, brown sugar and remaining 4 Tbls. cocoa; sprinkle mixture evenly over batter. Pour hot water over top; do not stir. Bake 40 minutes or until center is almost set. Let stand 15 mins; spoon into dessert dishes, spooning sauce from bottom of pan over top. Garnish with whipped cream or ice cream as desired. 8-10 servings.*
All I can say.... F'ing awesome!!!!

Enjoy


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh yea,...

Wannabe, what you call Martian ****...we add chopped pecans and coconut along with the pineapple and marshmellows and they call it "Watergate Salad" at the market


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2006)

Ugh, shouldn't be reading this thread right now.  Getting over a bad tummy bug.  LOL...


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah, its called watergate salad, my kids call it martian **** and we stuck with it, sorry...lol 

now where did that grinch go????


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 21, 2006)

update on holiday cooking..got a cake made, daughter insisted on making pies, and then forgot to put them up last night!!! 4 pumpkin pies, and a cat got into one overnight.  I don't think we're having pumpkin pies this year.  thats usually how it goes.:rant:


----------

